# Harry D. Habers Magic Hair Coloring



## illyJ (May 2, 2018)

Harry D. Haber's Magic Hair Coloring
​Henry D. Haber (AKA Harry) was first listed in 1879 as a "Barber" at 84 E. Broadway (also his home). He was successful at this first endeavor, for he had added a second location at 4 Monroe by 1881. From 1882 on, only the Broadway location was mentioned.


His business must have fallen upon hard times, because he was listed as an "Agent" in 1885, and then as a "Presser" from 86 through 88. He came back into the Hair business in 1889. He was a "Hairdresser" at 96 E. Broadway that year and in 1890. In 1891, he once again started a business outside his home. He had a "Hair Goods" location at 329 Grand, which he continued to operate until 1896. The last year Harry was listed was in 1896, that year he had two businesses: "Furs" at 525 Broadway, and the 329 Grand store. Harry D. Haber died in 1896.


Anne F. Haber was listed as Harry's Widow in 1897 with a home at 211 E. Broadway. It is likely that the numbers 84, 96, and 211 E. Broadway were the same house, and only the numbering changed. Anne kept her husband's business alive in her home, being a "Hairdresser" from 1898 to 1900. After a brief break in 1901, when she was a "Dressmaker," she returned to the Hair business in 1902, and was listed as "Coloring." At this time she began to list the business under her deceased husband's name. It was probably she who invented the Magic Hair Coloring around this time. She kept the business alive for many years. It was known as the "Haber MFG Co.," from 1915 until 1925. The brand name "Harry D. Haber's Magic Hair Coloring" was registered as a trademark in 1916 (#114,636). At that time, they claimed to have been using the name since 1881. Mrs. Haber had a picture of her deceased husband on the label of the product. The business was still listed in 1933, under the control of Fannie R.C. Haber.


----------



## borderrat (May 11, 2018)

nice looking bottle and what a cool name on it


----------

